# Groundbait Catapult



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like his bald head, he looks like one of the guys in the texas chain saw massacres, i wonder it that catty chops onions?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... but can it mold lead ammo also ?


----------

